# Thieves struck me.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

They should take a thief ( male ) and tie that sorry &^$*()^%$# up by his nuts till either they die or the nuts come off ... I hate a thief . Have to come up with something for the female thieves , hate them too ..


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

That really sucks man...I would really be ticked if that happened to me. Luckily my friggin garage is so messy, the theifs would like break their necks tripping over stuff. Although they wouldn't get any of my archery stuff..it has an inside closet of it's own :wink:.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

That really bites. I hope they find the guys and :uzi: them.

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk David. Have fun here.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to the sight. Sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## DavidR (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine was a mess too, I had stuff everywhere, ladders standing in middle, rolling creepers on the floor, and I'm thinking thats, why they didn't get more.
I had just started short bow this year, so you can imagine how pissed I am, that all the time put into it and money is gon.


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*Don't give up!!!*

David,
First welcome to a new guy from a new guy!

Second don't give up on your stuff yet.
I walked in the house a few weeks ago and found bare spots where my Polks were sitting, a lot of DVD's gone and a bunch of my power tools in the garage. (I was flipping pissed)
Called the cops filed the report, he took what prints he found and I gave him as much info as I could at the time. The next day I went through the insurance company stuff.
As I found stuff missing I added to a list. When I thought I got everything, I typed it up in a word document that was nice and neat and easy to read. On one I put approxamate replacement costs for the Deputy the other I made a buch of copies and took to the local Pawn shops. I went into the shops and politely asked if they could keep an eye out for my stuff and BS'd with them for a bit.
Anyway, last Tuesday I hear on the news, I live in a fairly small city of 100,000, that they caught a little puke that was believed to have stolen and burglarized many. One of the pawn shop owners called the cops when he noticed this puke was bringing stuff in that was on another list.
Well me and Mrs. Smed was sitting in front of the idiot box when the Sheriff pulls up and says they have solved my case! It was that same turd! He said that it would take a while to go through every thing and they still may not recover everything but, they caught that dirt bag.
Not to stab you David but, the frist thing that went through my head after I figured out what had happened was did he get my bow or into my gun safe. Luckily he didn't go downstairs or he would have been able to pick my bow off the hook it hanged on!
I would like to suggest you write the stuff up nice and neat and pass it to as many pawn shops as you can. Also keep an eye on Craigs list.
A few prayers, if you pray, will also help!
I wish you the best cause I know what it's like.


----------



## jailbirdal (Feb 13, 2003)

*Stuff Stolen*

I would not give up either....they are probably very close by, or was with someone in your neigborhood....this happened to me last year, and I had all my bows, a new Darton, and Mathews, arrows, Knight ML ALL recovered....and God Bless Darton Archery, they rebuilt my bow for free when the thug damaged it "hiding" it in the woods..........dont ever give up...check the local bars, pawn shops, flea markets....someone will sell that stuff somewhere....................and if you have to front a 20 dollar bill to a drunk in a bar for information, do it....they always know the scoop around town......................good luck, and think positive, thugs always slip up...............al


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

thats sucks man sorry


----------



## DavidR (Aug 5, 2007)

*still going*

thanks for the thoughts, I'm not giving up and made the detailed list Sunday night. We'll hope for the best. I just don't want a criminal working over anyone else in subd. From walking the streets I've heard of a bunch of other things that have happened. Can't jeopardize my family and property safety though and I'm told I can't inflict bodily harm (legally) to any criminal unless he is on my property. Looking for some black ninja spec op wear, to do some of my own "looking around". Big weekend coming up...but the moon is high....
Dave


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

*USB memory drive - for insurance*

Hey guys. I carry a USB memory drive in my pocket at all times that carries photos of all of my possessions, for insurance puposes. I have a backup at work as well. I hope this helps someone. If you were a lefty, I would loan you a bow this fall.


----------



## DavidR (Aug 5, 2007)

*thanks for the tip*

I had photos of my fishing gear, but not my newly aquired archery stuff and tools. Serial Numbers is also important. I guess the numbers on a $250 shotgun are no more important than those on a $300 pressure washer. engrave Drivers Lic # on anything you might want to track. I became complacent and let my guard down. Make the time to take the time because you never know. But a loss of personal property that you've worked hard to be able to purchase will tear at you for awhile. I now know that I'm no longer protected by virtue of living around a whole lot of nice country folk that would give you the shirt off your back. I should have wised up when the 12 year olds turned about 16-18 and started speeding around blaring music that I'd never heard before.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Get a deer/game camera that does not need a flash....hide one for use as a security cam for later.


----------

